# سوال للشباب فقط ، +18



## Alexander.t (4 أبريل 2013)

اكيد اى شاب فينا هيرفض انه يتجوز واحده غلطت جنسياً ، واصبحت غير عذراء !

هنرفض لان الغشاء مش موجود 
لانه الغشاء دليل طهاره فى نظرنا
لكن كلمه منى كشاب عاش فى البلد دى بطولها وعرضها 
الغشاء مش دليل ع اى طهاره او ادب او حتى الاخلاق والتربيه 

ممكن يحصل كل حاجه بس الغشاء يبقى موجود
وممكن يحصل كل حاجه والغشاء يرجع تانى ب3 الالاف جنيه ومحدش يقدر يعرف انها عمليه او غشاء طبيعى

المشكله اننا بنرفض نرتبط بالبنت دى
مع انها لو عملت عمليه ب3 الالاف جنيه 
الغشاء هيرجع وانت مش هتعرف حاجه


ولو غلطت تانى مش هتعرف لان الغشاء خلص بح يا بوب

فليه احنا نرفض مع ان فى اختيارات كتييير للكذب علينا ومعنى ان واحده شرقيه تيجى تقولك انا غلطت اعرف انك لو وافقت ع الارتباط بيها هتصونك لدرجه انت مش متخيلها .

 ومع ذلك برضه هرفض بس ليه مش عارف
حد عنده اجابه ؟


----------



## The Antiochian (4 أبريل 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> اكيد اى شاب فينا هيرفض انه يتجوز واحده غلطت جنسياً ، واصبحت غير عذراء !
> 
> هنرفض لان الغشاء مش موجود
> لانه الغشاء دليل طهاره فى نظرنا



*أخي بكل محبة أرجو عدم التعميم لأن ما أرفضه أنا كشاب هو هذا الفكر الذي لم يأتينا إلا مع الغزو البدوي ، فكرهم القادم من قبائل الصحراء والذي حملوه وزرعوه (وهم أعداء الزراعة وجلبوا التصحر) حتى بات يشبه القيم الاجتماعية !!*


----------



## هشام المهندس (4 أبريل 2013)

موضوع شيق ومهم  جدااا وفي اول مشاركه

اسمحلي حبيبي على الاعتراض 
اولا العنوان 
الشباب + 18
ممكن مثلا 50 + 18 
هناك تعدد في وجهة النظر يحددها اولا العمر
ولي متابعه
شكرا على الموضوع 
ومشتاقيلك ياعم 
​


----------



## oesi no (4 أبريل 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> اكيد اى شاب فينا هيرفض انه يتجوز واحده غلطت جنسياً ، واصبحت غير عذراء !
> 
> هنرفض لان الغشاء مش موجود
> لانه الغشاء دليل طهاره فى نظرنا
> ...


لانه فى الزمن اللى احنا فيه ده علشان تقدر تعيش رافع راسك فى وسط اهلك وناسك لازم تبقى انانى وطماع 
انت بينك وبين نفسك لو  معملتش كدة هتقول بينك وبين نفسك ازاى ارفع راسي وسط اهلى وعشيرتى :smile01
فبتقول لروحك وانا ليه اخد واحدة كدة ما انا اخد واحدة بالسلوفانا اللى عليها 

بشكل شخصى 
انا متفرقش معايا خالص حكاية الغشاء دى


----------



## چاكس (4 أبريل 2013)

ده لأن العالم الذى نعيش فيه .. يؤمن بأن الأنثى خلقت للرجل .. لا اعلم لماذا لم يخلق الرجل للمرأة !


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (4 أبريل 2013)

*أولا هنالك بنات تُولد خلقيا بدون غشاء بكارة، وفي بنات يتعرّضن للإغتصاب، وثقافة "الغشاء" تختلف من مجتمع لمجتمع، دي نقطة مهمة يجب أخذها في الإعتبار.

ثانيا بالنسبة لي شخصيا بنت بدون غشاء + أنا واثق منها 100٪ (وليس 99,9 ٪) أفضل من بنت مع غشاء + لعوب (في الماضي والمستقبل). طبعا معرفة إنها لعوب بحاجة لفن، لأن البنات محترفات في إخفاف الأشياء. زي ما قلت يا مينا ممكن يحصل كل حاجه بس الغشاء يبقى موجود. لو أخذت الموضوع بطريقة مقلوبة وقلت لك: ماذا سيكون شعورك لو تزوجت بنت "عذراء" وكيوت وملاك وكل حاجة ثم وجدت أنها شيطان؟ حتصلّي المعوذتين وبس؟ *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (4 أبريل 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ومع ذلك برضه هرفض بس ليه مش عارف
> حد عنده اجابه ؟[/SIZE]



*أنا ممكن أحاول أقولّك ليه. ممكن يكون السبب أننا كشباب (مش بس الشرقيين على فكرة، بعض الغربيين برضه بيفكروا كده، لكن المجتمع بينوّرهم، أما إحنا فيا حسرة) نعتبر البنت "مرأة" أكثر من كونها "إنسان"، يعني في عقلنا الباطن وغير الباطن المعادلة كده: "رجل vs إمرأة"، وليس "إنسان vs إنسان". ولذلك نقع في خطأ تحويل المرأة الى مخلوق آخر له قوانينه الخاصة، وبشكل مباشر/غير مباشر إضطهاد هذا المخلوق أو التقليل من شأنه، حتى لو كنّا نؤمن بالحرية والديمقراطية والمساواة.

البنت يا جماعة إنسان مثلنا تماما، تُخطيء وتفعل كل الأشياء التي نفعلها في الخفاء وتُفكّر فيها، فعلى أي أساس لو فعلته هي بيكون خطأ وإن فعلته أنت بيكون صح؟ هذه الأشياء مش بالضرورة زنى مع شخص آخر، ممكن تعني حاجات كثيرة (البنات بنسبة 99٪ بينكروا الكلام ده، لأن الخجل عند المرأة مضاعف أضعاف ما هو عند الرجل، فبالتالي لن تعرف). لا تصنعو منهن ملائكة، ولا شياطين، هم مجرّد بشر مثلنا.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2013)

*لأننا فى عالم يؤمن بالشكليات فقط............ واجبن من أن يواجه الحقائق ....*


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 أبريل 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> فليه احنا نرفض مع ان فى اختيارات كتييير للكذب علينا.



صــدقني فترة الخطــوبة بتكشــف أسرار كتيـــــر .. 

وعايز أقول بردو فيه فرق بين كون الغشاء مش موجود نتيجة لفعل مرغوب فيه " زنا أو إغتصاب بإرادتها" وهنا -عن نفسي- بالتأكيد هرفض والسبب واضح

وكونه مش موجود نتيجة لإغتصاب بالإكراه أو أياً كان السبب -بإستثناء الحالة الأولى- .. وبما إني متحطتش في الموقف  فبصراحة مش عارف إذا كنت هوافق على إستمرار العلاقة بينا أو هرفض ...
​


----------



## girgis2 (5 أبريل 2013)

*أكيد البنت إنسان زيها زي الراجل

وأكيـــد ممكن تكون مخادعة وتعمل أي حاجة وبدون ماحد يعرف

وأكيد الغشاء نفسه مش هو الفيصل
لأن في النهاية كل واحد وكل واحدة رقيبه هيكون ضميره وخوفه من اللي خالقه

بس السؤال هنا: اللي جرب حاجة خصوصية جداً جداً بالشكل ده قبل الجواز هل هيكون ليها تأثير على العلاقة بعد كدة ولا لأ وقد يكون الشريك مش مجرب حاجة زي كدة ؟؟؟

*​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (7 أبريل 2013)

فلي





> ه احنا نرفض مع ان فى اختيارات كتييير للكذب علينا ومعنى ان واحده شرقيه تيجى تقولك انا غلطت اعرف انك لو وافقت ع الارتباط بيها هتصونك لدرجه انت مش متخيلها


بالنسبة لى اذا كانت فقدانها لبكوريتها لست بأرادتها ( تم اغتصابها مثلا ) فلم امانع اطلاقا من الزواج بها 
اما اذا كان بأرادتها فأعتبرها انسانة مستهترة  ولا استطيع الزواج بها 
يعنى مش مهم غشاء البكارة عندى بقدر ماتكون انسانة على خلق لاتعطى جسدها لاى رجل 


اما من جهة ب 3000 جنيه اعادة غشاء البكارة مرة اخرى وايضا مايسمى بغشاء البكارة الصينى 
فهذا فعلا مشكلة العصر  ولكن فلنتجاهل موضوع غشاء البكارة و يجب على الشاب دراسة اخلاق البنت جيدا 
--------------
وايضا اذا كان امامى بنتين 
واحدة تم اغتصابها وفقدت غشاء البكارة ( لست بأرادتها )
واخرى الغشاء سليم ولكن  سمحت لرجل ان يقبلها ( بوسة يعنى ههههه) حتى لو كان خطيبها السابق 
     قطعا سأختار البنت الاولى حتى لو الناس عارفة انها مغتصبة


----------



## oesi no (21 أبريل 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> فلي
> بالنسبة لى اذا كانت فقدانها لبكوريتها لست بأرادتها ( تم اغتصابها مثلا ) فلم امانع اطلاقا من الزواج بها
> اما اذا كان بأرادتها فأعتبرها انسانة مستهترة  ولا استطيع الزواج بها
> يعنى مش مهم غشاء البكارة عندى بقدر ماتكون انسانة على خلق لاتعطى جسدها لاى رجل
> ...


انت تحمد ربنا لو خدت واحدة اتباست بس
احنا فى زمن اغبر


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 أبريل 2013)

موضوع جيد واتمنى ان نعرف
اراء الشباب فى هذا الموضوع الحساس


----------



## WooDyy (21 أبريل 2013)

oesi no قال:


> انت تحمد ربنا لو خدت واحدة اتباست بس
> احنا فى زمن اغبر




يسلام !


----------



## بايبل333 (21 أبريل 2013)

بالنسبة لى عادى طالما غصب عنها 
الفكرة ان الشباب ممكن يمارس الجنس عادى قبل الزواج وبعده ولا اشكالية 
الفكرة عندما يدخل رجل على امراته يجدها فى فراش مع شخص اخر يقتلهم فى ذات الامر لا يقبل بذلك نهائياً على نفسه اذا زنى يريد من زوجتة ان تغفر له 


الموضوع متسيطر علية افكار اسلامية كثيرة جداً اندمجت فى حياتنا المسيحيية النقية الطاهر التى سعى المسيح لاجل خلاصنا من الزنى الروحى والجسدى ونحن نرفضها بغباء وعناد وجحد


----------



## بايبل333 (21 أبريل 2013)

oesi no قال:


> انت تحمد ربنا لو خدت واحدة اتباست بس
> احنا فى زمن اغبر


لية يا اخوى سوسن هو .؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أبريل 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> اكيد اى شاب فينا هيرفض انه يتجوز واحده غلطت جنسياً ، واصبحت غير عذراء !
> 
> هنرفض لان الغشاء مش موجود
> لانه الغشاء دليل طهاره فى نظرنا
> ...



*إنت هنا بتتكلم عن واحدة غلطت قبل كدة ؟ مش أغتصبت أو حصلها حادثة أو عيب خلقى ؟

طبعا مش بالسهل أبدا إن أى شاب يرتبط بواحدة غلطت قبل كدة حتى لو حطيته فى عينيها 

و بصراحة أنا مش مقتنعة إن حد يرتبط بواحدة غلطت قبل كدة

النوع دا من الأخطاء مش بييجى فجأة

بييجى بالتدريج

و بما إنك كشاب عشت فى البلد دى بطولها وعرضها 
فأكيد عارف إن لو بنت وصلت لمرحلة التعرى أمام رجل ما بإرادتها ....لا ليس التعرى فقط بل............. و ................ثم .....................تبقى إما عبيطة أو ساذجة أو هابلة ..........أو زانية و شهوانية...............أو بتسترزق

و أعتقد إن مش بالسهل تتزوج واحدة عبيطة لأنها أكيد ممكن تتعبط تانى بعد الزواج
أو واحدة بسترزق .....................لأنها ممكن تسترزق يعد الزواج .............دا غير إن إحتمال يكون عندها أى من الأمراض اللى بتيجى من تعدد العلاقات مع أعداد مختلفة من الشباب
أو واحدة زانية ........................لأنها هتبهدلك بعد الزواج 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


أما بالنسة للموضوع اللى بالعكس 

إن البنت عندها غشاء البكارى ................................لكن عملت كل حاجة (اللمم)

فى  الحالة ديه إنت مش خاطب تمثال

إنت شايف تصرفات .....شايف نظرات للعيون ...........شايف شهوة الرجال فى عينيها

فإذا رأيت كل ذلك و وافقت .................يبقى ذنبك على جنبك

-------------------------------------------------------

فيه بنات تانية حافظوا على نفسهم ................و دول الأغلبية

و برضوا بعد الزواج ...........حطوا أزاجهن فى أعينهن

بلاش النظرة التشاؤمية

--------------------------------------------*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (21 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بلاش النظرة التشاؤمية*



*بعد كلام حضرتك السابق يا مدام ايريني أنا مش بس متشائم، ده أنا استقلت خالص ومش عاوز أتجوز *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أبريل 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *بعد كلام حضرتك السابق يا مدام ايريني أنا مش بس متشائم، ده أنا استقلت خالص ومش عاوز أتجوز *


*
ليه بس كدة ؟؟

دا أنا قصدى كل خير​*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 أبريل 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أخي بكل محبة أرجو عدم التعميم لأن ما أرفضه أنا كشاب هو هذا الفكر الذي لم يأتينا إلا مع الغزو البدوي ، فكرهم القادم من قبائل الصحراء والذي حملوه وزرعوه (وهم أعداء الزراعة وجلبوا التصحر) حتى بات يشبه القيم الاجتماعية !!*


مش فاهم يعنى موافق تتجوز واحده كانت شمال وتابت ؟


هشام المهندس قال:


> موضوع شيق ومهم  جدااا وفي اول مشاركه
> 
> اسمحلي حبيبي على الاعتراض
> اولا العنوان
> ...


تنورنى يا بوب


oesi no قال:


> لانه فى الزمن اللى احنا فيه ده علشان تقدر تعيش رافع راسك فى وسط اهلك وناسك لازم تبقى انانى وطماع
> انت بينك وبين نفسك لو  معملتش كدة هتقول بينك وبين نفسك ازاى ارفع راسي وسط اهلى وعشيرتى :smile01
> فبتقول لروحك وانا ليه اخد واحدة كدة ما انا اخد واحدة بالسلوفانا اللى عليها
> 
> ...


تصدق بالله هى ممكن تحسسك انها بلزقة الفبريكه 
المهم يعنى موافق تتجوز واحده كانت شمال وتابت ؟


چاكس قال:


> ده لأن العالم الذى نعيش فيه .. يؤمن بأن الأنثى خلقت للرجل .. لا اعلم لماذا لم يخلق الرجل للمرأة !


مش عارف اسال ربنا 


++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *أولا هنالك بنات تُولد خلقيا بدون غشاء بكارة، وفي بنات يتعرّضن للإغتصاب، وثقافة "الغشاء" تختلف من مجتمع لمجتمع، دي نقطة مهمة يجب أخذها في الإعتبار.
> 
> ثانيا بالنسبة لي شخصيا بنت بدون غشاء + أنا واثق منها 100٪ (وليس 99,9 ٪) أفضل من بنت مع غشاء + لعوب (في الماضي والمستقبل). طبعا معرفة إنها لعوب بحاجة لفن، لأن البنات محترفات في إخفاف الأشياء. زي ما قلت يا مينا ممكن يحصل كل حاجه بس الغشاء يبقى موجود. لو أخذت الموضوع بطريقة مقلوبة وقلت لك: ماذا سيكون شعورك لو تزوجت بنت "عذراء" وكيوت وملاك وكل حاجة ثم وجدت أنها شيطان؟ حتصلّي المعوذتين وبس؟ *


تفتكر واحده بدون غشاء بسبب يعنى شوية شقاوه زمان وتابت هتعرف تثق فيها 100 % 
عفواً لم اعد انتمى الى زمن القداسه !
فنحن فى زمن المخدرات والاخوان والجنس ! 


++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *أنا ممكن أحاول أقولّك ليه. ممكن يكون السبب أننا كشباب (مش بس الشرقيين على فكرة، بعض الغربيين برضه بيفكروا كده، لكن المجتمع بينوّرهم، أما إحنا فيا حسرة) نعتبر البنت "مرأة" أكثر من كونها "إنسان"، يعني في عقلنا الباطن وغير الباطن المعادلة كده: "رجل vs إمرأة"، وليس "إنسان vs إنسان". ولذلك نقع في خطأ تحويل المرأة الى مخلوق آخر له قوانينه الخاصة، وبشكل مباشر/غير مباشر إضطهاد هذا المخلوق أو التقليل من شأنه، حتى لو كنّا نؤمن بالحرية والديمقراطية والمساواة.
> 
> البنت يا جماعة إنسان مثلنا تماما، تُخطيء وتفعل كل الأشياء التي نفعلها في الخفاء وتُفكّر فيها، فعلى أي أساس لو فعلته هي بيكون خطأ وإن فعلته أنت بيكون صح؟ هذه الأشياء مش بالضرورة زنى مع شخص آخر، ممكن تعني حاجات كثيرة (البنات بنسبة 99٪ بينكروا الكلام ده، لأن الخجل عند المرأة مضاعف أضعاف ما هو عند الرجل، فبالتالي لن تعرف). لا تصنعو منهن ملائكة، ولا شياطين، هم مجرّد بشر مثلنا.*


فعلاً متفق معاك فى كلامك
بس يعنى الموضوع بالنسبالى صعب 
انت صح بس انا بقالى كتيير اوى عايش وفق عادات وتقاليد خلاص انا شبعت منها !



صوت صارخ قال:


> *لأننا فى عالم يؤمن بالشكليات فقط............ واجبن من أن يواجه الحقائق ....*


الحقيقه الوحيده فى الموضوع ان احنا اتربينا ع كده
ازاى نغير تربيه وجدنها متفقه مع روح الكبرياء والتسلط
كيف نخرج كرجال من عباءة الكبرياء و التسلط 



+Sameh+ قال:


> صــدقني فترة الخطــوبة بتكشــف أسرار كتيـــــر ..
> 
> وعايز أقول بردو فيه فرق بين كون الغشاء مش موجود نتيجة لفعل مرغوب فيه " زنا أو إغتصاب بإرادتها" وهنا -عن نفسي- بالتأكيد هرفض والسبب واضح
> 
> ...


متفق معاك ان فترة الخطوبه بتكشف حاجات كتييير بس المشكله انت مش هتكتشف غير اللى هى عاوزه تكشفهولك !


girgis2 قال:


> *أكيد البنت إنسان زيها زي الراجل
> 
> وأكيـــد ممكن تكون مخادعة وتعمل أي حاجة وبدون ماحد يعرف
> 
> ...


بصراحه بيكون تأثيره للافضل مش للاسوء :d


----------



## Alexander.t (22 أبريل 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> فلي
> بالنسبة لى اذا كانت فقدانها لبكوريتها لست بأرادتها ( تم اغتصابها مثلا ) فلم امانع اطلاقا من الزواج بها
> اما اذا كان بأرادتها فأعتبرها انسانة مستهترة  ولا استطيع الزواج بها
> يعنى مش مهم غشاء البكارة عندى بقدر ماتكون انسانة على خلق لاتعطى جسدها لاى رجل
> ...


جورج جاب من الاخر بصراحه برده :smile01


oesi no قال:


> انت تحمد ربنا لو خدت واحدة اتباست بس
> احنا فى زمن اغبر


قوله والنبى يحج


حبيب يسوع قال:


> موضوع جيد واتمنى ان نعرف
> اراء الشباب فى هذا الموضوع الحساس


منورنى


WooDyy قال:


> يسلام !


اه وربنا :d


بايبل333 قال:


> بالنسبة لى عادى طالما غصب عنها
> الفكرة ان الشباب ممكن يمارس الجنس عادى قبل الزواج وبعده ولا اشكالية
> الفكرة عندما يدخل رجل على امراته يجدها فى فراش مع شخص اخر يقتلهم فى ذات الامر لا يقبل بذلك نهائياً على نفسه اذا زنى يريد من زوجتة ان تغفر له
> 
> ...


طيب سوال هو قبل ما يدخل الاسلام مصر كانت فيه المسيحيه كان شكل الموضوع ده ازاى عندهم



بايبل333 قال:


> لية يا اخوى سوسن هو .؟


انت قديم اوى :smile01


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنت هنا بتتكلم عن واحدة غلطت قبل كدة ؟ مش أغتصبت أو حصلها حادثة أو عيب خلقى ؟
> 
> طبعا مش بالسهل أبدا إن أى شاب يرتبط بواحدة غلطت قبل كدة حتى لو حطيته فى عينيها
> 
> ...


عندك حق وهنا بهديلك اغنية


----------



## oesi no (22 أبريل 2013)

WooDyy قال:


> يسلام !


اه والنعمة 



بايبل333 قال:


> لية يا اخوى سوسن هو .؟


ياعزيزى كلنا سوسن 
هههههههههه
محدش عارف فى الزمن ده ... هى بطيخه يا طلعت قرعة يا طلعت حمرا
وانت عارف الناس لما بتشترى البطيخ قبل ما تفتحه بتعمل فيه ايه 
كل واحد وطبعه 
واحد يبص من فتحه صغيره واحد يشق ويدوق وواحد يكتفى انه يطبطب عليها ويسمع صوتها وممكن بعد ما تتفتح ميشتريهاش برضه احنا مصريين وفينا الفتاكه كلها 
والبياع م هيركنها جنبه هيلصمها ويلبسها لاى حد بدل ما تفضل عنده وتبوظ 

بالنسبة يا مينا لسؤال ارضى اتجوز واحدة كانت شمال وتابت 
انا اصلا مش بتاع جواز :59:


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (22 أبريل 2013)

> تفتكر واحده بدون غشاء بسبب يعنى شوية شقاوه زمان وتابت هتعرف تثق فيها 100 %
> 
> مع إن كلامك ده مناقض نوعا لما قلته لاحقا (هل من لو كنّا فعلا في زمن المخدرات والاخوان والجنس وبس، ممكن تلاقي حاجة "نضيفة" من أساسه؟ ما كله حيكون بايظ ساعتها) بس الجواب نعم ممكن، النسب مختلفة وتعتمد على الشب وعلى البنت وعلى طبيعة المجتمع العايشين فيه، لكن ممكن مش مستحيل يعني.
> 
> ...



*الرد داخل الإقتباس.*


----------



## بايبل333 (22 أبريل 2013)

> طيب سوال هو قبل ما يدخل الاسلام مصر كانت فيه المسيحيه كان شكل الموضوع ده ازاى عندهم​


مش عارف صدقنى 
عللى العموم البنت التى اخطات غصب عنها لا مشكلة 
التى اخطات عن طريقها بدون غصب هنا المشكلة 
ويا سيدى خطوبة فاشلة افضل من زواج فاشل 
هو من قلة البنات يا مينا فى البلد .؟؟؟
دا كل واحد يشوفنى يقولى احلويت كدة ابوك مش هيجوزك .؟
اقوله اها جنبك يرد عليك 
يقوم ابوى يستخدم اسلوب المرواغة


----------



## بايبل333 (22 أبريل 2013)

*فى سبب هــــــــــــام جداً:.
لم أخطات البنت .؟
هنا لٌب الموضوع .
*


----------



## بايبل333 (22 أبريل 2013)

oesi no قال:


> اه والنعمة
> 
> 
> ياعزيزى كلنا سوسن
> ...


مثال فاسد انت ممكن تروح للفاكهانى تشترى تفاح لا تطبطب ولاتبص ولا يدوق الخ اشترى على طول بس التفاح غالى :boxing:


----------



## PoNA ELLY (22 أبريل 2013)

لو هي فعلا حبتني وهتعيش مخلصه ليا 
انا عن نفسي مش هرفض لأن ربنا بيسامح فأنا كمان هسامح
بس فعلا اكون اتأكدت انها هتبقي مخلصه ليا وهتقدر حبي ليها​


----------

